# Ok to keep one red belly alone?



## imnew (Mar 24, 2005)

I had 3 rb's together and one was killed already... and the other is on his way. Is it ok to have just one?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's quite ok actually, piranhas don't really like each other so there's no reason they have to be kept together.

What size tank are you keeping them in and how often are you feeding? Alot of times one kills all the others because he's just an intolerant fish, but once in awhile there are environmental conditions that drive the fish to kill.


----------



## imnew (Mar 24, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> It's quite ok actually, piranhas don't really like each other so there's no reason they have to be kept together.
> 
> What size tank are you keeping them in and how often are you feeding? Alot of times one kills all the others because he's just an intolerant fish, but once in awhile there are environmental conditions that drive the fish to kill.
> [snapback]961257[/snapback]​


in a 29 gallon tank... i've had them for about a week and the big one has only eaten one feeder fish. So far he is happy nipping at his buddies


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Tank = Too small

If you want 3 red-bellies, you need at least a 55g.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He will need much larger than a 29 to grow up happy when mature. Did you have all 3 in at the same time, or is he alone now?
~Taylor~


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

i have a 4inch Lone rbp in my 33gal! Even though he is usually very skittish! Alot of members will agree that he will be more aggressive as he grows.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

imnew said:


> in a 29 gallon tank... i've had them for about a week and the big one has only eaten one feeder fish. So far he is happy nipping at his buddies
> [snapback]961261[/snapback]​


Theres your enviornmental factor.....


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I have three 3" rbps in a 30 gallon now. They're doing great, no fin nips for 2-3 weeks. 
They hang together and swim together against the current all the time. 
But I guess this is more likely random, whether they tolerate eachother or not. 
They will be moving soon though...


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Its' fine...as said above, a single red probably won't be very aggressive. Strength in numbers, you know.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

My red that grew up alone, when added into a 75 with a new p was the new guys bitch. So maybe when a rbp grows up alone they are wusses but in some instances he wont be, all depends on their personality.


----------

